# San Miguel de Allende - Fast Internet



## thekid (May 30, 2014)

Hello,

I'm currently in the US and looking to relocate to Mexico in September. I work from home on the internet and need a connection of 30mbps +. Does anyone know if this kind of speed is available in San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato?

Thank you!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't have an answer for you. I think we still have a couple of SMA residents who participate on this forum and if they see your question it's more than likely they'll share their experinece with you.

In addition to asking the nice/helpful people here on this forum, and understanding that you plan to move to SMA this year ... have you seen this website yet?:

<SNIP>


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

thekid said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently in the US and looking to relocate to Mexico in September. I work from home on the internet and need a connection of 30mbps +. Does anyone know if this kind of speed is available in San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato?
> 
> Thank you!


Pretty sure when we were there last October the speed was under 10mbps. Might be faster available, but our ****** landlord struck me as really liking his Internet.


----------

